# Jack Ketchum



## enron1982 (Aug 8, 2007)

Anybody read anything by him? I'm looking into reading the Girl Next Door. What's your take on him?


----------



## Truth-Teller (Aug 8, 2007)

Man's a genius in building revulsion and atmosphere. He is unflinching when telling the truth, and refuses to look away. Does not go for supernatural cop-out like King; he writes realistic horror--sick things that happen everyday in the news and our backyard. 

Be warned.


----------



## enron1982 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice, i can't wait.

King didn't always go for the cop out. He's always leaned towards the supernatural no matter what, i think that's where his heart is, it's his style. His earlier work (especially that of Bachman) is chalk full of real macabre horror. As of late, i haven't been too impressed, but his earlier work is always honest in my opinion. But yeah, Jack Ketchum....can't wait to read some of his stuff. I just discovered him and it sounds delightful.


----------



## Truth-Teller (Aug 8, 2007)

After Ketchum, move on to Dahl.

If Ketchum is a genius, and King is a master--Dahl, my friend, is God.

Yes.. Roald Dahl. Seek out his short story fiction for adults, and his one novel.


----------



## enron1982 (Aug 8, 2007)

Truth-Teller said:


> After Ketchum, move on to Dahl.
> 
> If Ketchum is a genius, and King is a master--Dahl, my friend, is God.
> 
> Yes.. Roald Dahl. Seek out his short story fiction for adults, and his one novel.



It's weird that you say that because i was just thinking about Dahl lately. He was basically the cornerstone of my childhood reading (i remember reading the witches about 10 times) and i actually forgot about him for a while. I also read his autobiography Boy. I've never gotten into his adult stuff but if you say it's worth the time, then i'll check it out as well. I just saw Roald Dahl's book of Ghost Stories on Amazon, which looks good. We shall see.


----------



## Truth-Teller (Aug 8, 2007)

No. Not Ghost Stories. Ghost Stories is only a compilation of different authors whom Dahl personally selected as an editor--and it's not that good.

Go and read "Tales of the Unexpected". 

Stories written by Dahl himself.


----------

